# cat bleeding



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

quick question do cats bleed during heat? 

someone asked as they saw blood by there 7month old kittens litter tray and someone else said she was in heat as there own cat bleed but im pretty sure they dont bleed however my answer re bleeding was removed cuz i know nothing. 

do they or dont they?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You are correct, cats do not bleed when in heat.

Sounds like the cat has a UTI and needs to see a vet asap.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

UTI without a doubt..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree, UTI and the vet visit is a must in this case.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She should also have been neutered a couple of months back. As well as preventing pregnancy it gives some protection against breast cancer and almost complete protection against pyometra.

Agree she should be taken go the vets ASAP.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys but now some1 else has put cats are like us and do bleed ans becuase the cat is acting normal and rolling around then shes fine


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats are not like us, dogs bleed during the heat but cats do not.
In all my years of having cats in heat, none of them have bled ever.
She needs a vet for a UTI infection, this will be painful for her.


----------



## kimjenkinsmustbemad (Mar 24, 2013)

I looked it up and this is what I found 

No she doesn't bleed when she's in heat.

Instead she's most likely to become very affectionate, roll around on the ground, crouch & lift her bottom up & also make loud wailing meow noises ... the meowing is why when a cat is in heat they sometimes call it calling.

Females can come into season for the first time - anywhere between about 6 & half months old (though that is early) to just past a year (if you're lucky)

As they don't go out, I think you're wise to get the boy done first ... however watch out for your female as she may try to escape when she is calling


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree she needs a vet as rolling can also be a sign of pain. But two people have said season


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like you need us all to go over there and post 

I hope the poster gets some proper answers, her cat would be in a lot of pain and sounds like she'll ignore any advice if others are saying bleeding is normal.



> Females can come into season for the first time - anywhere between about 6 & half months old (though that is early) to just past a year (if you're lucky)


6.5 months is not early, cats call from 4 months and sometimes before. One of my queens started at 14 weeks, some breeds (and moggies) are more precocious than others.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rolling is a sign she is in season, but its the bleeding im concerned about.
Please see a vet, bleeding in cats does not happen in season.
The longer you ignore a vet visit the worse she will become and treatment will take longer to make a full recovery.

She needs a vet, simple as that, she will not get better unless treated.

Phone the vet if you wish and ask them but this is not normal to bleed.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is the group please go advise as im being ignord

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Rolling is a sign she is in season, but its the bleeding im concerned about.
> Please see a vet, bleeding in cats does not happen in season.
> The longer you ignore a vet visit the worse she will become and treatment will take longer to make a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Not my cat


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not on fb, but the owner needs to at least speak with a vet, a vet visit is needed, she will only get worse if this is not treated.

Can the owner join this forum so we can advise?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Im not on fb, but the owner needs to at least speak with a vet, a vet visit is needed, she will only get worse if this is not treated.
> 
> Can the owner join this forum so we can advise?


No hun because people have said there cats bled during heat im not being listened to


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, i will just have to get onto fb then.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

the link doesn't work, can you go on the page and copy the whole http address


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Links not working either.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Not jus UTI it could be from its bum,possibly worms. It does need a trip to vets.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Not jus UTI it could be from its bum,possibly worms. It does need a trip to vets.


true was the blood in poop?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry was on my phone.

heres the link again

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/139615979482648/

all she says is

Need advice please asap. I have a 7 month old kitten, and she has bled a little bit and its by her litter tray and I'm not sure why. She's her normal self,playing eating, drinking as normal, but this is the second time this has happened, I need help please 

most of my comments have been delited now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cant find on fb, but then i am useless.
Do you have any updates on this poor cat?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I have asked to join the group


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Tell your friend to get her cat to the vet now. Out of hours as an emergency appointment. Female cats do not bleed unless something is wrong with them. My 8 month old girl has just bled a little, straight to the vet and it is Pyometra. My girl was and is fine but without treatment could well have died. 

If she won't listen to her then threaten to contact Rspca as she is withholding essential medical care. If she still won't listen then there is a good chance that the cat will die.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> I have asked to join the group


So did I when the link was posted, haven't accepted me yet


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have applied for membership too, but I fear I will not be registered as a member in time to be of any help in this particular case.
Can you send the poster a private message with a link to this thread...
They do not even need to register on the forum, the cat section is open to non-members.

Just tell them you have consulted experienced cat owners and breeders on this forum and they ALL say this is NOT normal and their cat needs a vet as soon as possible.

Tell them you understand you are considered too inexperienced to give advice by the owners of the group, but you are truly concerned, and would the owners please at least read the comments of knowledgeable cat owners and breeders on this forum so they know that you are definitely not alone in thinking the cat is ill and urgently needs medical attention....

If they refuse to read the comments on this forum, I fear the cat is in for a very rough time, and may possibly suffer the consequences, but at least, you will have done all you could to prevent this.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I am having a debate on this page with a 'breeder' that doesn't touch her kittens for a week...


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Oooh fun! Will go and have a look. By the time my request was accepted I couldn't find the original post about the kitten losing blood, perhaps it was removed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A breeder should know better.
im not on fb and i think its best i stay off there.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> I am having a debate on this page with a 'breeder' that doesn't touch her kittens for a week...


Oh ive just seen that lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds interesting.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh it is cc. Very interesting.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

If you look on her FB personal page she might not handle them, but she puts mittens on them and takes them out in a pushchair  She also breeds 'for a living'. Wonder if she tells the taxman that.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What........ and this is a breeder, what the hell and how stupid.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Jansheff said:


> If you look on her FB personal page she might not handle them, but she puts mittens on them and takes them out in a pushchair  She also breeds 'for a living'. Wonder if she tells the taxman that.


She sounds a bit ut:

I should be on there soon, waiting for approval


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When you do finally get on there, can you ask how you make a living from cats, my bank balance is awful.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> When you do finally get on there, can you ask how you make a living from cats, my bank balance is awful.


I don't even breed and mine's taking a real hit lately with Mrs K eating double (triple some days) a normal adult cat would eat!

Don't know how you guys do it!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We struggle along to perfect our chosen breed. 
Just wait until all the kittens are weaned, then you will see a huge dip in your bank balance, they eat loads.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> We struggle along to perfect our chosen breed.
> Just wait until all the kittens are weaned, then you will see a huge dip in your bank balance, they eat loads.


It's pretty amazing what you guys do, serious dedication! I'd love to rescue other cats after Mrs K, possibly not keeping them all though, maybe just fostering  For now though, I can only just afford these 3 and whoever is added to the family in the next week   I think word may be getting around though that we took in Mrs K - between the cats I mean - was followed home the other day by a brown tabby, but she/he looked in good condition and the first time I saw the little guy, so I'm guessing it's just an outdoor cat thinking it's going to get some free food 
Think the money I got from my birthday will be going on kitten food 

Just got accepted onto the group!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you do consider fostering, let me know.
All expenses are paid by myself, so its just a case of looking after the cat or kittens.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> We struggle along to perfect our chosen breed.
> Just wait until all the kittens are weaned, then you will see a huge dip in your bank balance, they eat loads.


not to mention keeping up with the demands of a fussy lactating queen


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd love to help you out CC   once Mrs K's kittens are at their new homes and she's at a healthy weight, watch your inbox  We'd love to help as much as we can


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> She also breeds 'for a living'.


Perhaps someone could invite her here, she clearly knows something we all don't.

And someone doing it for a living wouldn't be cutting corners would they, cats would be health tested, kittens raised to the highest standards 

I joined the other day and PM'd the bleeding cat poster, got no reply. Don't have time to read this new debate atm.


----------

